# Dark Horse and Nintendo team up to bring Hyrule Historia to America



## gamefan5 (Aug 16, 2012)

http://gengame.net/2...k-horse-comics/

Dark Horse comic partenered with Nintendo in order to bring Hyrule Historia to America. FINALLY!
Will be released at 29 January 2013 with a retail price of 34.99$.

I'm throwing my money at the screen YET NOTHING IS HAPPENING!

CURSES!!!

EDIT: BTW, I'm not sure if this was the right place to put this topic, so if mods could put in an appropriate place, it would be great. Thx.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 16, 2012)

That's awesome, glad it's happening. I will buy it.


----------



## Issac (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally! This is a must for me!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2012)

Considering the (well deserved) backlash against the timeline, they should have just called this Hyrule Hysteria.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 16, 2012)

here in brazl it will be $20....


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Definitely buying this!
This is fantastic!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 16, 2012)

ZOMG!!!!!!







i only found out about this from a dup topic in the usn why the hell wasn't it there in the 1st place THIS...IS...NEWS!!!!!!!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 16, 2012)

Friend of mine FB linked me a story about this earlier... So happy! Only $35, and it comes out one week after my birthday!


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 16, 2012)

Then again, im gonna pass. Most of the value (IMO) in the zelda series is from the fact that fan have tried to figure out the timeline since the days of Wind Waker. And frankly, I dont think we should see anything official till we get some sort of climax game in it, not per say the end of the series. To me this shatters, most theories of the series and messes up the fact that the story was great without making any chronological sense. All this does is pretty much tell us where the series will be going from here on out (Link failing to save Hyrule). FF didnt need a timeline, why does Zelda?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 16, 2012)

And sometimes.....all is right in the world. 

Definitely picking this up day one, I wanted to import one originally waited a bit too long.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 17, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Then again, im gonna pass. Most of the value (IMO) in the zelda series is from the fact that fan have tried to figure out the timeline since the days of Wind Waker. And frankly, I dont think we should see anything official till we get some sort of climax game in it, not per say the end of the series. To me this shatters, most theories of the series and messes up the fact that the story was great without making any chronological sense. All this does is pretty much tell us where the series will be going from here on out (Link failing to save Hyrule). FF didnt need a timeline, why does Zelda?


I get what you're saying, but at the same time, i think the historia did open a lot of doors for theories, for every one it closed. Plus, not reading it isn't going to help "stimulate" former debunked theories, since the cat is already out of the bag, you know what I mean? Even if you and some other people who haven't read anything in the historia are theorizing on a thread or something, some other person could easily jump in and say "actually, Hyrule Historia confirmed/debunked X theory, bla bla bla." You know what I mean?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2012)

i dont give a shit about the fucked up timeline i want that book to collect


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 17, 2012)

Timeline:


Spoiler


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2012)

no here's the REAL timeline


----------



## raulpica (Aug 17, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> EDIT: BTW, I'm not sure if this was the right place to put this topic, so if mods could put in an appropriate place, it would be great. Thx.


This is the right section - if you format the opening post following this, I'll gladly move it to USN.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Aug 17, 2012)

For those that want to buy this Amazon currently has it for $20.99 as a preorder.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 17, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> no here's the REAL timeline


lol that's bullshit and doesn't make any sense at all!


Many centuries prior to the events of the game, in the land of Hyrule, many parties sought to enter the mythical Golden Land, where the omnipotent and omniscient Triforce, a relic believed to have the power to grant the utmost wish of the person who touches it, was rumored to be found. *Eventually, the thief Ganon managed to successfully do so, turning the Golden Land into an inhospitable wasteland known as the Dark World. In order to seal Ganon away and prevent him from causing more destruction and pain, the Seven Wise Men sought to seal him away in the Dark World.*

Link never defeated Ganon.
The seven wise men sealed the ganon and the dark version of hyrule that he had created.

I'm not sure if the seven wise men are the seven sages. It all depends on if Link was killed before or after he awoke the sages.
If he died before he was able to awake the sages, then I have no clue on who the seven wise men might be.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Link never defeated Ganon.
> The seven wise men sealed the ganon and the dark version of hyrule that he had created.
> 
> I'm not sure if the seven wise men are the seven sages. It all depends on if Link was killed before or after he awoke the sages.
> If he died before he was able to awake the sages, then I have no clue on who the seven wise men might be.



In all honesty the "official timeline" is by far one of the dumbest fucking things I've read and anyone who had a semblance of talent in storytelling and connecting narratives would just shake their head at this. Having a timeline that works on non-canon endings that players can NEVER get is retarded.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> In all honesty the "official timeline" is by far one of the dumbest fucking things I've read and anyone who had a semblance of talent in storytelling and connecting narratives would just shake their head at this. Having a timeline that works on non-canon endings that players can NEVER get is retarded.


You can die and get game over  =P
Hench where the A Link to the Past picks up.

EDIT: I'm now officially a triple badger.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > In all honesty the "official timeline" is by far one of the dumbest fucking things I've read and anyone who had a semblance of talent in storytelling and connecting narratives would just shake their head at this. Having a timeline that works on non-canon endings that players can NEVER get is retarded.
> ...



Which isn't even canon since you just restart from your last checkpoint. Whoever thought of this timeline is just stupid.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Which isn't even canon since you just restart from your last checkpoint. Whoever thought of this timeline is just stupid.


That's possible in all games...
the character reviving trough save isn't counted for in the story.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Which isn't even canon since you just restart from your last checkpoint. Whoever thought of this timeline is just stupid.
> ...



No one ever writes a canon possibility being that you died by a flock of fowl feasting on you. It's just  incredibly stupid. That's like starting Mass Effect 3 with a giant Collector base hovering towards Earth and Anderson going to Ashley and saying "Well looks like Shepard died doing some menial sidequest and accidentally poking out of cover, looks like we've got a swarm of Collectors coming to fuck us up and we've still got Reapers to worry about."


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > Link never defeated Ganon.
> ...



You already had your ass shut down with this argument, why bring it up again?

Go play OOT, get a game over, and don't continue.
Holy fucking shit, hero is defeated ending!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111 Y DEY HIDE DIS SECRET SO WEL GUISE?!

It's an interesting prospect to see how a timeline would go if the hero were to be defeated. The LoZ series is quite ready for that since a "Link" is born so friggin' often that one dying just screws shit up momentarily.

I think it is a patchwork timeline, but it works all the same. Even the ways it 'doesn't work' has nothing to do with the timeline split involving Ocarina of Time link failing, because there are -so- many possibilities that can canonically be said to provide that as a true-to-story possibility.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


[yt]l2VnS8mwW-g[/yt]


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 17, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Then again, im gonna pass. Most of the value (IMO) in the zelda series is from the fact that fan have tried to figure out the timeline since the days of Wind Waker. And frankly, I dont think we should see anything official till we get some sort of climax game in it, not per say the end of the series. To me this shatters, most theories of the series and messes up the fact that the story was great without making any chronological sense. All this does is pretty much tell us where the series will be going from here on out (Link failing to save Hyrule). FF didnt need a timeline, why does Zelda?
> ...


Yeah, I kniw nit reading wont change it, but still I would like to preserve some of the fun for reading old theorys since ill have those memories.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 17, 2012)

Personally, I prefer this timeline from Magical Game Time...


Spoiler











But that aside, I fully agree with Guild on this one... The reason the original split timeline (child and adult) works is because both are able to exist at the same time without breaking canon or providing hypothetical "what-if" scenarios. Here, let's go through time travel 101 (warning: Ocarina of Time spoilers follow)...

1) Link goes to the future, to see a ravaged land under Ganon's control. He defeats Ganon, leaving Zelda and the Hylians to rebuild their future. Zelda sends him back to live his actual life 7, years prior.
2) After returning to the past (before Ganon chased away Zelda and Link pulled out the Master Sword, Link warns Zelda so as to prevent the horrible events that return in the future. Ganon is arrested, and none of the horrible things happen.
3) As a result, the timeline splits, so now an adult timeline exists without a hero (since Link returned to the past and split the timeline, so he no longer existed in it, which explains why the "hero never came" in the Wind Waker's backstory).
4) Link, on the other hand, lives in the child timeline, and goes on to experience the events of Majora's Mask.

As you can see, the "Hero fails" timeline can't possibly fit into this canon, at all! The only way for it to fit is a hypothetical "what-if" or alternate universe scenario in which Link dies in the battle against Ganondorf, and hence the other 2 timelines don't occur. In other words, the "hero fails" timeline is exclusive to itself, and can't exist at the same time as the other 2.

So it makes no sense, and it really upsets me that Zelda has been broken into 2 parallel universes (essentially) rather than a timeline that all works together. If you've ever read the various different continuities for Marvel comics or Transformers, you'll understand what I mean. they're all reboots in different universes that have nothing to do with each other... and that's exactly what this "hero fails" timeline is, except it doesnt reboot anything, and Nintendo is seriously trying to spin it as working as part of the same canon, when there's literally no possible way it could.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 17, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Personally, I prefer this timeline from Magical Game Time...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Elaborate, because so far, you didn't explain why it doesn't fit.
The other 2 tmelines are *NEGATED *when the hero dies which makes total sense.

If you see the timeline graph, you would realize the timeline doesn't even split evenly.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 17, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Elaborate, because so far, you didn't explain why it doesn't fit.


Sure I did. Basically, the "adult" and "child" timelines both mutually exist because of things that all actually happened. The "hero fails" timeline is the result of something that can't possibly happen at the same time as the other 2: The hero can't both fail and succeed at the same time. So only either the "hero fails" timeline or the 2 "Hero succeeds" timelines can exist at once. All 3 can't exist at once. If you've ever seen Back to the Future, I can give a better example of what I mean.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 17, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Elaborate, because so far, you didn't explain why it doesn't fit.
> ...


Are you *blind? *Look at the timeline graph again! WHERE does it say that it exists at the same time as the hero succeed? -_-

Again you did not explain why it doesn't fit.



Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 17, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Are you *blind? *Look at the timeline graph again! WHERE does it say that it exists at the same time as the hero succeed? -_-
> 
> Again you did not explain why it doesn't fit.


No need to get so indignant over these things dude, as always. -_-

And yes, I did explain how it doesnt fit AS A SINGLE CANON. I never said it was disqualified as being an alternate reality. And that's what bugs me. I don't like the fact that it's an alternate reality, that's all. If you can't understand what I'm saying in plain english, then idk what to tell you.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 17, 2012)

who cares about the history?,i just want to kick some monsters ass!


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 17, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you *blind? *Look at the timeline graph again! WHERE does it say that it exists at the same time as the hero succeed? -_-
> ...


You can dislike it. That much I don't really care.
There are 3 canon alternate timelines. 2 actually flows at the same time (when the hero wins). Whereas the other one, follows only when the hero is defeated. (Basically a what-if)
If it was only 2 timelines then the Zelda timeline would be non-existent.
The other one fits because it practically tells us the previous events of A link to the past and how it happened. Which makes total sense.
Of course there are loopholes (although very few are significant.) bu it's not as bad as when we thought that there was only 2. Which didn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2012)

Again, the main problem is that arbitrarily hinging one of the timelines around something that does not happen in the story proper is kind of a cheat. It feels less like a logical progression of the various stories and more like a cheap copout when the team was having trouble fitting the games' stories together.

To be entirely honest, I feel like a timeline for the Legend of Zelda series is unnecessary anyway. I'm all for having stories in games, but let's be honest; the LoZ series has never really focused on the narrative side of things. It's a pointless complication that's more of a hindrance than anything else.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Again, the main problem is that arbitrarily hinging one of the timelines around something that does not happen in the story proper is kind of a cheat. It feels less like a logical progression of the various stories and more like a cheap copout when the team was having trouble fitting the games' stories together.


That's exactly what I'm trying to say!


Gahars said:


> To be entirely honest, I feel like a timeline for the Legend of Zelda series is unnecessary anyway. I'm all for having stories in games, but let's be honest; the LoZ series has never really focused on the narrative side of things. It's a pointless complication that's more of a hindrance than anything else.


That's sort of been my take lately... The way I see it, it's the _Legend_ of Zelda, not the _History_ of Zelda, and each game is "just one of the legends of which people speak," and, in context of the universe, by completely historical, completely legend, or most likely, a mix of both. This would explain why certain elements get reused over and over again (the rule of 3 stones, etc). Or why certain characters reappear exactly the same (besides Link, Ganon, and Zelda) when they exist hundreds or thousands of years apart (Beedle and Tingle, for example). Or why the Master Sword repeappears with different design and location in the various games.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Again, the main problem is that arbitrarily hinging one of the timelines around something that does not happen in the story proper is kind of a cheat. It feels less like a logical progression of the various stories and more like a cheap copout when the team was having trouble fitting the games' stories together.
> 
> To be entirely honest,* I feel like a timeline for the Legend of Zelda series is unnecessary anyway.* I'm all for having stories in games, but let's be honest; the LoZ series has never really focused on the narrative side of things. It's a pointless complication that's more of a hindrance than anything else.


I agree with the timeline. In fact I agree with the way Nintendo has done it. However, what I bolded in your opinion is how I aso what I feel.

Because now they'll be limited in what they'll do in future games. Now they actually have to care about the story and it actually has to follow and make sense. 'cause if it doesn't, the fans will rage. If fact, It would have been better if they didn't reveal it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > no here's the REAL timeline
> ...


sure it does look very closely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there is *ONLY TWO TIMELINES* the games that should be in the third are merely a spinoff and have nothing to do with the real timeline.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 17, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Barely any different dude. Except in ATTLP.


I'm talking about size and shape, too. In Ocarina of Time, it looks like a typical broadsword for an adult. In Wind Waker, it's small enough for child Link to comfortably use it. In Twilight Princess, it's much longer and thinner than either.

And regarding "limitations" in the timeline, I'm not that worried. Didn't Hyrule Historia mention that "all of this could change" or something, somewhere? That nothing was set in stone, or something along those lines? I remember reading that somewhere...


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 18, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Barely any different dude. Except in ATTLP.
> ...


One word, Graphics. You know nintendo. They always want to change things drastically in franchise even things so insignificant. Zelda is no different. The master sword basically is the same. The basic design is the same. The iconic hilt of it (except ALTTP hence the mention of it) is the same. They change that only to fit the Link that they were supposed to go accordingly. After all, a TP MS wouldn't fit a child sized WW lick. So I don't thnk it should be taken into account.

Now for the bolded part, I can't believe it ntil I see it with my own eyes. By making Skyward sword (and the events in it) They've set the timeline in stone. 

However nothing can be said if they allow another timeline to exist. A completely linear seperate timeline per se.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 18, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> One word, Graphics. You know nintendo. They always want to change things drastically in franchise even things so insignificant. Zelda is no different. The master sword basically is the same. The basic design is the same. The iconic hilt of it (except ALTTP hence the mention of it) is the same. They change that only to fit the Link that they were supposed to go accordingly. After all, a TP MS wouldn't fit a child sized WW lick. So I don't thnk it should be taken into account. Now for the bolded part, I can't believe it ntil I see it with my own eyes. By making Skyward sword (and the events in it) They've set the timeline in stone. However nothing can be said if they allow another timeline to exist. A completely linear seperate timeline per se.


I know that's probably Nintendo's reason. I'm just saying that, purely from a standpoint of viewing it as a story where the Master Sword should always be the same, it makes sense. My personal explanation, that's all. Besides, I think it's a cool idea that the Master Sword could change its shape based on the needs of the Hero who uses it (making itself smaller for child Link, making itself larger for adult Link, etc)


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 18, 2012)

So much drama over a stupid timeline that is just stupid.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 18, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> So much drama over a stupid timeline that is just stupid.


Hey, I'm just throwing my ideas out there. If people get pissed off over it, that's their problem.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 18, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > One word, Graphics. You know nintendo. They always want to change things drastically in franchise even things so insignificant. Zelda is no different. The master sword basically is the same. The basic design is the same. The iconic hilt of it (except ALTTP hence the mention of it) is the same. They change that only to fit the Link that they were supposed to go accordingly. After all, a TP MS wouldn't fit a child sized WW lick. So I don't thnk it should be taken into account. Now for the bolded part, I can't believe it ntil I see it with my own eyes. By making Skyward sword (and the events in it) They've set the timeline in stone. However nothing can be said if they allow another timeline to exist. A completely linear seperate timeline per se.
> ...


But here's the thing. Nintendo* reinvents.* Nintendo could have chosen to stay with the same OoT style. They didn't. They want to make the series* fresh and new with every installment.* (Which is no problem. actually) Such a thing shouldn't affect your viewpoint of how a story should be made.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 18, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> So much drama over a stupid timeline that is just stupid.


Such a comment is not needed here. If you don't like it, go look in another thread.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 18, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> But here's the thing. Nintendo* reinvents.* Nintendo could have chosen to stay with the same OoT style. They didn't. They want to make the series* fresh and new with every installment.* (Which is no problem. actually) *Such a thing shouldn't affect your viewpoint of how a story should be made.*


I never said it did. I just said that was my personal theory on why the sword changes design, that's all. Take it or leave it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 18, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > But here's the thing. Nintendo* reinvents.* Nintendo could have chosen to stay with the same OoT style. They didn't. They want to make the series* fresh and new with every installment.* (Which is no problem. actually) *Such a thing shouldn't affect your viewpoint of how a story should be made.*
> ...


I've reread your thread BTW. It's never the same link or zelda.

The only exceptions are:
WW and Phantom H.
ATTLP and Link's A.
OoA and OoS
OoT and MM.

Ganon though is the same person in all the games, with good reason though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 18, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> I've reread your thread BTW. It's never the same link or zelda.
> 
> The only exceptions are:
> WW and Phantom H.
> ...


I know they're not the same. but they appear the same, is what I'm saying. No matter which game it is, it's (almost) always a princess who HAPPENS to be named Zelda with generally the same facial features, and either blond or brown hair, and a boy who HAPPENS to be named Link, with pointy ears, brown or blond hair, and a similar personality. Of course, THAT sort of makes sense, because of 



Spoiler



Demise's curse at the end of Skyward Sword


 but it doesn't explain why OTHER characters who weren't affected by it like Beedle and Tingle magically appear in one game, and then in another game thousands of years later, or even in a different timeline split. Beedle appears in Skyward Sword and in Wind Waker. Tingle first appears in Majora's Mask in the child timeline, but reappears in Wind Waker, which is in the adult timeline. That's all I'm saying.

Again, this is all my personal speculation. I'm not saying this IS what's going on or isn't, or whatever. It's just a theory, that's all.

PS: Apparently, the Ganondorf in Four Swords Adventures is actually a different Ganondorf, interestingly enough (according to Hyrule Historia). All the other Ganons are the same, except for him.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 18, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I've reread your thread BTW. It's never the same link or zelda.
> ...


Of course they appear the same, the all descendants of the original Zelda, (which Ironically isn't a princess LOL)



Spoiler



Hylia (reincarnation of a goddess).


As for Link, they all trescends from the first original Link. Those destined to be a hero must wear a the hero's tunic. (Which is green.) LOL
As for the other characters... They have their own descendants and past selves as well. Why? I don't know. It's kinda like a *cursed* loop.  (If you catch my drift)
(as in he is stuck meeting the same people, fighting the same kinds of monsters, etc)
Again I suggest knowing the timeline *basically, *as lots of things are not explained or revealed.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 18, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the main problem is that arbitrarily hinging one of the timelines around something that does not happen in the story proper is kind of a cheat. It feels less like a logical progression of the various stories and more like a cheap copout when the team was having trouble fitting the games' stories together.
> ...


http://zeldawiki.org/Zelda_Timeline
I suggest reading it, as it answers lot of questions.

EDIT: Lol you're right about FSA's Ganon. It's a reincarnation of the TP Ganon. He is refered as an Desert nomad that was kicked out the Gerudo's tribe.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 18, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> http://zeldawiki.org/Zelda_Timeline
> I suggest reading it, as it answers lot of questions.


Read this a while back. Thanks, though


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 18, 2012)

who cares about the history?,we only want to kick some monsters ass!


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 18, 2012)

I do care about the history because I actually find it interesting.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 11, 2013)

got mine today and it's absolutely glorious gonna read it tonight


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a few copies of the brown limited edition and a green regular edition 

The US version of the book is HUGE and heavy compared to the Japanese version 


Spoiler: Image 1














Spoiler: Image 2













Spoiler: Image 3













Spoiler: Image 4










I haven't had time to flip through both the US and JP versions to compare side by side. The US copy is thicker, so I'm wondering if they added extra content.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 11, 2013)

got mine a few days ago, been on pre-order before Christmas


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah it is huge but i don 't mind the pictures are nice and big too and easier to view

i think the green (us) one actually does have extra pics.

man if you want a workout while reading this than hold it with 2 hands in mid air!


----------



## Issac (Feb 11, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah it is huge but i don 't mind the pictures are nice and big too and easier to view
> 
> i think the green (us) one actually does have extra pics.
> 
> man if you want a workout while reading this than hold it with 2 hands in mid air!


 
I really want to get my hands on one of these... I don't mind the green one either, considering availability status and price  haha... What I understand, there's no difference in content, just the book cover. 

And Blade, for workout I suggest Absolute Sandman  those. are. HUGE. And heavy!


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 11, 2013)

These are quite hard to get in England, orders getting cancelled everywhere, Amazon selling its for £35, way too much.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 11, 2013)

glad i pre-ordered mine a long time ago


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 11, 2013)

lol This book is great though. Got it when it was released, the same day. It's great to read. It's also a bit heavier than it looks. XD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 11, 2013)

the 3rd timeline is still bs and a cop out though


----------



## Qtis (Feb 11, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> These are quite hard to get in England, orders getting cancelled everywhere, Amazon selling its for £35, way too much.


Buy it off of Amazon.com? Going for under $20 there and they should ship to Europe


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 11, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> the 3rd timeline is still bs and a cop out though


I agree, and I don't know what's worse... The fact that it's a cop-out, or the fact that most of the real classics take place on it (aLttP, Link's Awakening, the Oracle games, the NES originals).


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 11, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Buy it off of Amazon.com? Going for under $20 there and they should ship to Europe


 
That is a good point, does the free delivery still apply?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 11, 2013)

finished reading this tonight cracking good read!


----------



## XDel (Feb 11, 2013)

I have been a huge fan of Dark Horse ever since they began their original Star Wars line back in the 90's. Granted some stuff the churn out is crap, I.E. anything pertaining to the notion that Darth Maul survived being cut in half and falling into the planet's core, but that aside, their comics are generally right on! Looking forward to this!


----------



## nasune (Feb 11, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> These are quite hard to get in England, orders getting cancelled everywhere, Amazon selling its for £35, way too much.


You can try this : http://www.archonia.com/comicshop/en/article/136355/ , I've ordered mine from here(as well as several other items) and I've never had any problems with them. Shipping isn't free though.
I was lucky though. I preordered it and ended up getting it for 20 pounds, shipping included.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 11, 2013)

nasune said:


> You can try this : http://www.archonia.com/comicshop/en/article/136355/ , I've ordered mine from here(as well as several other items) and I've never had any problems with them. Shipping isn't free though.
> I was lucky though. I preordered it and ended up getting it for 20 pounds, shipping included.


 
Ah, it works out around £34 after shipping, still I'll add them to my bookmarks, might have something else that I need


----------



## Qtis (Feb 11, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> That is a good point, does the free delivery still apply?


Well it's around $27 shipped to Finland, so I'd guess it's around the same or less for UK. That's roughly £17-18 so you're ready to go. If the shipping is too high, then you're better off trying to find it cheap on eBay. If you want my opinion, go for Amazon.com


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 11, 2013)

ok now i'm gonna place this on a shelf and watch it increase in value over the years


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 18, 2013)

does anyone know where to get a book sleeve/protector big enough to put this in ? (to protect it)
i can only find ones big enough for paperback books


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 18, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Buy it off of Amazon.com? Going for under $20 there and they should ship to Europe


 
Most of the time (or... all the time) you can buy an item from Amazon.com, or any american store...and then the cost to ship it will magically mark the price up to your regional equivalent... or maybe that's Canada.
Example being, I could buy a headset on amazon.ca for $50 + free shipping CAD, or I could pay about $20 + $30 shipping on amazon.com ....what the actual fuck, who believes it costs $30 to snailmail headphones to Canada...ugh.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 18, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Most of the time (or... all the time) you can buy an item from Amazon.com, or any american store...and then the cost to ship it will magically mark the price up to your regional equivalent... or maybe that's Canada.
> Example being, I could buy a headset on amazon.ca for $50 + free shipping CAD, or I could pay about $20 + $30 shipping on amazon.com ....what the actual fuck, who believes it costs $30 to snailmail headphones to Canada...ugh.


Usually that is the same for the EU, but in this case, it was almost half price with shipping included


----------



## Foxhounder (Feb 18, 2013)

Someone ordered 45 limited edition version and posted an ad on craigslist. Trying to cash on and get something good using rare material. I hate people like that. I hope no one buys from him.


----------



## Issac (Feb 18, 2013)

I saw it on a swedish site for $32 with free shipping (inside Sweden obv)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2013)

I bought this on Amazon.ca few days ago. 28.30 is came to total with tax/shipping and all that. I'm so excited. Checked eBay it was going for like 50 - 100 bucks.


----------



## Treeko (Feb 18, 2013)

For all those crying about the timeline in the games should sit their a**es down, it's a rpg game it really doesn't need a timeline all (zelda) games can be enjoyed individually, rpg's tend to have messed up timelines, because they aren't meant to to be put together, or compared, why can't all of us  have a simple piece of the cake rather than trying to find out the ingredients? And if you want my opinion I like the fact that a player can pick any zelda game and play through it without worrying about the overall story of "legend of zelda" because each game has its individual place in the series.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 18, 2013)

Treeko said:


> For all those crying about the timeline in the games should sit their a**es down, it's a rpg game it really doesn't need a timeline all (zelda) games can be enjoyed individually, rpg's tend to have messed up timelines, because they aren't meant to to be put together, or compared, why can't all of us  have a simple piece of the cake rather than trying to find out the ingredients? And if you want my opinion I like the fact that a player can pick any zelda game and play through it without worrying about the overall story of "legend of zelda" because each game has its individual place in the series.


I've yet to see a single person whine about anything in this thread, except you. 

PS: With the exception of Zelda II (and certain elements of Skyward Sword), Zelda is hardly an RPG. It's more of an action/adventure game, with maybe 1 or 2 extremely minor RPG elements thrown in (upgrading your hearts and occasionally magic meter, for one).


----------



## Treeko (Feb 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I've yet to see a single person whine about anything in this thread, except you.
> 
> PS: With the exception of Zelda II (and certain elements of Skyward Sword), Zelda is hardly an RPG. It's more of an action/adventure game, with maybe 1 or 2 extremely minor RPG elements thrown in (upgrading your hearts and occasionally magic meter, for one).


I wasn't whining -_-
Almost all zelda games I've played through really don't need the player to know the story of "zelda" at least so far it doesn't.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 18, 2013)

Treeko said:


> I wasn't whining -_-
> Almost all zelda games I've played through really don't need the player to know the story of "zelda" at least so far it doesn't.


Zelda games have gotten more and more story heavy over time. Ocarina of time was probably the last one that wasn't overly story heavy. Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, and Skyward Sword were all extremely story-heavy.

That said, I agree with you about the timeline. It's "The LEGEND of Zelda" not "the history of Zelda," so it only makes sense that the self-contained tales are going to have some discrepancies between them.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 18, 2013)

Treeko said:


> For all those crying about the timeline in the games should sit their a**es down, it's a rpg game it really doesn't need a timeline .


 
it doesn't but nintendo have made one anyway and theirs is flawed. are we to believe that link lost against ganon in the battle in oot did we see this happen NO it likes saying oh if you get game over it creates the 3rd timeline which is absolutely ludicrous bs.

the third timeline is a cop out by nintendo cos they had no clue how to incorporate the other games in it. as far as i'm concerned the 3rd time is a SPINOFF there are only 2 real timelines the adult and child lines leading into tp and ww.


----------



## Treeko (Feb 18, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> it doesn't but nintendo have made one anyway and theirs is flawed. are we to believe that link lost against ganon in the battle in oot did we see this happen NO it likes saying oh if you get game over it creates the 3rd timeline which is absolutely ludicrous bs.
> 
> the third timeline is a cop out by nintendo cos they had no clue how to incorporate the other games in it. as far as i'm concerned the 3rd time is a SPINOFF there are only 2 real timelines the adult and child lines leading into tp and ww.


What I don't understand here is how would links death in oot create a 3rd timeline? Its a game if you die you restart from where you last saved right, the only flaw that I could find in oot specifically is that there is no confirmation if ganondorf died while fighting link,other than that what you said about link dying and a 3rd timeline immersing because of that seems too fan made to be real, or has Nintendo been trolling us all this time? Other than that the other 2 timelines are true, about the adult link and kid link.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 18, 2013)

according to the book when link fights ganon (final boss) in oot he dies and this is what creates the 3rd timeline. which is absolutely fucking ludicrous


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 18, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> it doesn't but nintendo have made one anyway and theirs is flawed. are we to believe that link lost against ganon in the battle in oot did we see this happen NO it likes saying oh if you get game over it creates the 3rd timeline which is absolutely ludicrous bs.
> 
> the third timeline is a cop out by nintendo cos they had no clue how to incorporate the other games in it. as far as i'm concerned the 3rd time is a SPINOFF there are only 2 real timelines the adult and child lines leading into tp and ww.


The worst part is that the 3rd timeline games could have easily fit into the child or adult timelines, so I don't see why they didn't.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 18, 2013)

it gets even worse according to the book zelda 2 comes before zelda 1 BUT in the book zelda 1 is 1st than zelda 2 is last. also in zelda 2 a law was passed making every girl from now on named zelda...than why are all the girls named zelda all the way back to ss than??


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2013)

I think we have to remember, that there could possibly be other games that explain this further. So I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt that there's more to tell, but obviously they can't say it right now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 18, 2013)

how can there be other games before oot though that explain how link LOST in oot? it's just not possible. losing to ganon in oot is like saying hey this is what happens when you lose all your hearts! hey what happens if you die in ww does that create yet another timeline or how about in tp??!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> how can there be other games before oot though that explain how link LOST in oot? it's just not possible. losing to ganon in oot is like saying hey this is what happens when you lose all your hearts! hey what happens if you die in ww does that create yet another timeline or how about in tp??!!


 
You don't know it's not possible. We don't know what the story will bring, it could be explained. So until we know every bit of the story, I say don't discredit it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You don't know it's not possible. We don't know what the story will bring, it could be explained. So until we know every bit of the story, I say don't discredit it.


The other two timelines actually make sense in a split. However, the "downfall" timeline is impossible to be concurrent without a hypothetical "what if" scenario. Seriously, there's nothing else in OoT that could lead to a third timeline split.

Personally, I've tried to rationalize that maybe when link is sealed in the sacred realm for 7 years, that creates the downfall timeline and he is "killed." But Hyrule Historia apparently disproves that, since it specifies that Link dies in the final battle against Ganon, not earlier.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> The other two timelines actually make sense in a split. However, the "downfall" timeline is impossible to be concurrent without a hypothetical "what if" scenario. Seriously, there's nothing else in OoT that could lead to a third timeline split.
> 
> Personally, I've tried to rationalize that maybe when link is sealed in the sacred realm for 7 years, that creates the downfall timeline and he is "killed." But Hyrule Historia apparently disproves that, since it specifies that Link dies in the final battle against Ganon, not earlier.


 
Eh, there's something there. Obviously not in the game, but who knows, maybe it will be explained in the future. But if it doesn't, then you can complain. But until then, I say don't even worry about the Timeline for Zelda. I've never had. I've always looked at it as different universes types telling the same story but in a different way. Like it isn't connected at all.

Anyways... I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY FUCKING BOOK IN THE MAIL!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 19, 2013)

speaking of the book
does anyone know where to get a book sleeve/protector big enough to put this in ? (to protect it) i can only find ones big enough for paperback books?


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 19, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> speaking of the book
> does anyone know where to get a book sleeve/protector big enough to put this in ? (to protect it) i can only find ones big enough for paperback books?


How big is it? You can get comic book style bags big enough to hold stuff like guide books (actually they're intended for magazines, but those are more or less the same size).

http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Pro-Magazine-Size-Bags/dp/B000PY9DKO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_1

That's just an example of what I mean, I don't endorse those bags in particular or anything, just what came up in a quick googling.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 19, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> speaking of the book
> does anyone know where to get a book sleeve/protector big enough to put this in ? (to protect it) i can only find ones big enough for paperback books?


You mean like a protector where you can still open it, or one that you can put the book away and let it increase in value?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 19, 2013)

> How big is it?


about 38cm in diameter


> http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Pro-Magazine-Size-Bags/dp/B000PY9DKO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_1


i don't think that will fit it's also very thick


> or one that you can put the book away and let it increase in value?


THIS


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 19, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> about 38cm in diameter
> 
> i don't think that will fit it's also very thick
> 
> THIS


 
Just do what I do with my stuff, just wrap it up in saran wrap. Or for plush toys so dust doesn't get on it, ziplock bag.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Just do what I do with my stuff, just wrap it up in saran wrap. Or for plush toys so dust doesn't get on it, ziplock bag.


You can also use Shrink Wrap, with a blow dryer to tighten it. It's actually seriously easy to apply.

Sure, you wont have the "sealed" edges like a new product typically has, but it's better than nothing, and definitely better than the wrinkles on saran wrap.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 19, 2013)

i could use cling (saran) wrap thats what we call it here  but it would look a bit poxy (bad)


----------

